

MeFi explains startups to people who don't read HN - bcx
http://ask.metafilter.com/222791/How-is-webbe-formd#3221364

======
creamyhorror
The dotcom/SF stories I'm reading in this thread are better, of more interest,
than most of those I see on HN of late. What's up with that? I've always liked
MeFi whenever I visited there - maybe I should start an account.

